# How to wick and fill an Indulgence Mutation MT RTA Tank



## Clouder (26/1/16)

Hi Guys,

Doing this write up as requested...
First off, Please note, I am not for one second suggesting that this is the "right' way to wick OR fill the Mutation MT RTA, but, it is the way that I do it, and it works great.

Now....
*
Wicking*
In this thread, I am using a single coil setup - for dual coil setups, simply repeat the process on the second coil.

1) Take tank completely apart and wash it thoroughly. I use dishwashing soap and the steps I take are as follows: a) Let sit in warm soapy water. b) shake all parts in the water and wash using a toothbrush c) rinse with clean cold water d) dry and blow out any water from all parts.

2) Dry burn your coil. (For the purpose of this writeup, I am not explaining coiling on this tank).
Excuse my ill-shaped coil, I will be receiving my coil jig in a day or two - you'll see it in the Vape Mail Thread. Then I'll do some PROPER coils. Also, I am waiting for the jig before I waste more wire on badly shaped coils, hence the single coil.


3) Put on the bottom O-ring. I do this so that I do not disturb the wicking afterwards.

4) Cut your wick about 4mm in width, twist the end and insert through coil. Cut wick to length (I keep it LONG) and heavily fluff the ends.




5) Insert the wick from the outer end into the juice well.


And again.


Now flatten it by pushing on it with the stem of a screwdriver. 


Note, the threads of the Chimney must be clear of any wick.


6) Prime the wick with jooooooooose


7) Screw on Chimney cap



*Filling with E-Juice*

1) With the Mutation MT RTA Wick'd and primed with juice, put on glass tank with top o-ring installed


2) Install top Chimney. Make sure everything is tightly screwed in.

3) Install Airflow adjuster and keep in closed position


4) Fill with E-juice. Make sure there is enough space in the filling hole that air can escape WHILE the new juice is going in!



5) Install top cap with only half a thread. Turn tank upside down and screw in the top cap completely (while tank is upside down).


6) Turn tank right side up and open the air adjuster completely


7) Allow 10 minutes with the e-juice to saturate the wicks before vaping.

P.S. Guys I'm sorry about the pictures being sideways, Hopefully the MODS will be so kind as to fix it for me... @Silver ?

Thanks for reading!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Clouder (26/1/16)

@OreO @shaunnadan @Khan83 @capetocuba


----------



## shaunnadan (26/1/16)

Lekker ! 

The most important thing is that you found a method that works for you, well done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouder (26/1/16)

Thanx @shaunnadan ! I did this thread on request of @OreO 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## capetocuba (26/1/16)

Thanks man. Before I assemble chimney I soak all the wick & coil with juice. I pulse for a few seconds, drip more onto coils, pulse again ... repeat a few more times. That way reduces the time I taste the cotton. So I vape straight away.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Khan83 (27/1/16)

@Clouder . Excellent guide , covered all the requirements. I'm sure this will help anyone having an issue with the mutation rta . I build my tank the exact same way now & haven't experienced leaking/dry hits since

PS : You've also motivated me to put together a guide on how to rotate pictures......JK


----------



## Silver (27/1/16)

Well done on that post @Clouder 
I dont have this device but I loved the way you did it. Will likely help many owners of this tank.
Thanks for the efforts

Sorry, am not going to have the time right now to rotate those images.


----------



## Clouder (27/1/16)

@Silver thats also cool, thanx man

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Casper (27/1/16)

Awesome write-up bro!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Khan83 (27/1/16)

Silver said:


> Well done on that post @Clouder
> I dont have this device but I loved the way you did it. Will likely help many owners of this tank.
> Thanks for the efforts
> 
> Sorry, am not going to have the time right now to rotate those images.


There's a simple fix for that.........Tilt head to the left

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Clouder (27/1/16)

@Khan83 I've tried to rotate photos before, it still comes out sideways! Its fine, it can stay that way for now. When I open the photos on my pc they're correct, but when I upload them, they're like this!

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## OreO (27/1/16)

@Clouder

Thanks so much man. I am going to attempt this during lunch or if not sooner. 

Will report back  

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouder (27/1/16)

@OreO hope you come right!


----------



## KlutcH (27/1/16)

@Clouder If you open your image in Windows Photo Viewer there are rotation buttons

You don't even need to save anything just do this and close it before you upload .


----------



## Clouder (27/1/16)

I normally use Photoshop @KlutcH but as I mentioned, even after rotation on windows,it remains this way. But anyway, Im not really bothered by it

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (27/1/16)

Awesome tutorial, thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (27/1/16)

Clouder said:


> I normally use Photoshop @KlutcH but as I mentioned, even after rotation on windows,it remains this way. But anyway, Im not really bothered by it
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk



When I need to upload pics from my phone to the forum I use Tapatalk. It solves the head tilt issue


----------



## Clouder (27/1/16)

Thanx for the advice @shaunnadan

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## OreO (27/1/16)

@Clouder 

It was a success. Absolutely no leaks what so ever.
   

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouder (27/1/16)

@OreO great man!!!!


----------



## OreO (27/1/16)

Clouder said:


> @OreO great man!!!!


Thanks a million  

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouder (27/1/16)

@OreO pleasure!!


----------

